# Relief from Noisy Fan



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Has anyone found a good fix for this?? I'm thinking of pulling the old fan and replacing it with one that's super quiet. I'll toss in a silicone gasket and a pot to control the fan speed. My unit gets plenty of air and is no more than slightly warm to the touch.

Any thoughts??

John


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

I read somewhere about someone suggesting the use of the Targus cool-pads that you would buy for a laptop. They power off of the USB port on the back of a 942/622. I picked one up at best buy this week and it worked wonders for the heat of my box (less heat would in turn mean less use of the fan in the box).

Pretty quiet too.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice job dishbacker!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

New super quiet fan and silicone mounts arrived yesterday. Since my 942 isn't overheating, I'm still thinking that's a reasonable approach. I'll will check out the Targus cooling unit before poppin' the top. Thanks for the suggestion. John


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Well, replacing the fan didn't work. Original E* fan was 12 v at 140 ma and the new super silent fan must have been something else. So after tinkering for the better part of an hour, I put little felt feet on the original fan and silicone mounted screws to see if that makes a difference. If all else fails, it's off for a second 622.

John


----------

